
How the Brain Learns to Read Can Depend on the Language - epi0Bauqu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120965705088459637.html?mod=rss_Today's_Most_Popular
======
petercooper
>Studies of schoolchildren who read in varying alphabets and characters
suggest that those who are dyslexic in one language, say Chinese or English,
may not be in another, such as Italian.

Italian and English use the same alphabet (mostly). Studies into this topic
have already shown that the difference in prevalence of dyslexia between Italy
and English-speaking countries rests in a lack of phonetic conformity in the
English language and a strong phonetic conformity in Italian (that is, letters
in Italian have fewer phonetic variants).

